# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی سیستم

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی سیستم

با توجه به توسعه روزافزون علوم و تکنولوژی نقش آن در نیروهای مسلح، استفاده بهینه از منابع موجود یا ابداعی، سیستم های مدیریتی، عملیاتی و پشتیبانی نیز گسترش یافته است و رشته های جدیدی مانند سیستم ها جهت برآورده شدن نیازمندیها الزام آورده شده است تا بتوان بطور مطلوبتر واحدها و اداره و سازمانها را اداره نمود. رشته مهندسی سیستمها با مسائلی از قبیل برنامه ریزی، سازماندهی، کنترل و هماهنگی فعالیتها در راستای استفاده بهینه و موثر از منابع انسانی، تجهیزات و تکنولوژی سر و کار دارد.

سیستم مجموعه ای از چند جزء است كه حائز سه شرط باشد :

اول : رفتار هر جزء بر رفتار كل تاثیر دارد

دوم : رفتار اجزاء و تاثیر آنها بر كل، به هم وابسته اند

سوم : هر كدام از گروه های فرعی بر رفتار كل تاثیر گزارند و تاثیر هیچ كدام از آنها مستقل نیست. به بیان دیگر سیستم ، كلی است كه نمی توان آن را به اجزای مختلف تقسیم كرد. از این دو خاصیت، مهم دیگری به دست می آید كه هر بخش از سیستم دارای خواصی است كه اگر از سیستم جدا شود از دست می رود و هر سیستم خواصی دارد كه هیچ كدام از بخش های آن واجد آن نمی باشد.

رشته مهندسی سیستم به علاقمند خود، تفكر و منطق سیستماتیك را به همان معنایی كه در بالا گفته شد ، می آموزد.

فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می توانند برای مراكز مختلف و به عبارت دیگر برای كلیه اعمال انسانی كه هدف خاصی را دنبال می كند ، سیستمی را طراحی كنند كه از حركات پراكنده یا اضافی یا موازی كه موجب اتلاف وقت یا صرف هزینه می شود جلوگیری نماید. چگونگی این امكان در مرحله ی عمل قابل فهم تر است. داشتن استعداد خوب در ریاضی و منطق از شرایط موفقیت در این رشته است و آنچه در پایان قابل ذكر است ، توجه به این مطلب است كه سیستم نیز مانند ماشین می تواند ساده یا مركب باشد.

طول دوره تحصیل این رشته 4 سال می باشد.

فارغ التحصیلان قادر خواهند بود با بکارگیری روشهای سیستماتیک و مدلهای ریاضی، مسائل تصمیم گیری را در سطح سازمان و واحدهای نظامی تجزیه و تحلیل نموده و بهترین رهنمود را در استفاده بهینه از منابع انسانی و تجهیزاتی و عملکرد اجزاء متشکل سیستمها ارائه دهند.

برخی از دروس اصلی و تخصصی این رشته عبارتند از:

مهندسی ماشین، تئوری و آنالیز تصمیم گیری مهمات مواد منفجره، طرح سیستمهای اطلاعاتی و کنترل مدیریت، اصول و قواعد لازم، مهندسی سلاح و بالستیک و .... فارغ التحصیلان توانایی لازم را در انتخاب تصمیم بهینه از میان راه کارهای موجود یا ابداعی، قابلیت و توانایی مناسب جهت فرماندهی، مدیریت و کنترل و نظارت، قابلیت و توانایی مناسب در شناخت و تجزیه و تحلیل مسائل سازمانی و توانایی های دیگر را کسب می کنند

فارغ التحصیلان قادر خواهند بود با بکارگیری روشهای سیستماتیک و مدلهای ریاضی، مسائل تصمیم گیری را در سطح سازمان و واحدهای نظامی تجزیه و تحلیل نموده و بهترین رهنمود را در استفاده بهینه از منابع انسانی و تجهیزاتی و عملکرد اجزاء متشکل سیستمها ارائه دهند.

برخی از دروس اصلی و تخصصی این رشته عبارتند از:

مهندسی ماشین، تئوری و آنالیز تصمیم گیری مهمات مواد منفجره ، طرح سیستمهای اطلاعاتی و کنترل مدیریت، اصول و قواعد لازم، مهندسی سلاح و بالستیک و ....
فارغ التحصیلان توانایی لازم را در انتخاب تصمیم بهینه از میان راه کارهای موجود یا ابداعی، قابلیت و توانایی مناسب جهت فرماندهی، مدیریت و کنترل و نظارت، قابلیت و توانایی مناسب در شناخت و تجزیه و تحلیل مسائل سازمانی و توانایی های دیگر را کسب می کنند.

----------

